# Lombardi Pine and Lombardi Poplars



## wimperk

IN SEARCH OF... some seedlings of both Lombardi Pines and Poplars. We want to plant them to grow into a visual barrier along one side of our property. Live in NE Florida. No nurseries around here seem to have them.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

I dought that Lombardi poplar will do well in Fla. It likes cooler weather then here in MKE, WI. Cankers up real fast and falls apart.

I've seen the do real well in the northern part of this state. I think Lomabrd IT is in the high alpine.


----------



## wimperk

*Lombardi pines & poplars*

Lombard poplars do seem to do well here in Florida, but do suffer from canker and aren't as hardy as pines. I still want to find a source for the tall, column-like Lombardi Pines... we want to block the view from a neighboring vacant lot - that would overlook our pond... to discourage the future owners from building where they can see the view (and us) while we fish, swim, etc.

Know any sources?


----------



## treetrunk

Lombardy poplars grow quite readily from large cuttings. Put a branch up to 2" diameter firmly into the ground in autumn/winter, and keep moist for a year, it should form roots. They grow so fast, that within a few years, it will have outgrown the majority of nursery grown stock available to buy. Well , thats here in london anyway.


----------



## Treeman14

I've never heard of Lombardi pines. Are you sure you don't mean Loblolly pines or maybe Leyland cypress. The cultivar 'Nana' would make a nice screen and only reaches about ten feet or so. Pinus taeda 'Nana'. Stay away from Lombardi poplars. They only live about ten to fifteen years here in Florida and they usually look terrible.

Some others suitable for screening are, 'Fastigiate' European hornbeam, Armstrong maple, "Fastigiata' Alder, and Fastigiate English oak.

Possible sources are:

Blair Nurseries
7480 S State Road 121
MacClenny, FL 32063
904-259-6281

Central Florida Lands/Timber
Rt1 Box 899
Mayo, FL 32066
904-294-1211

Superior Trees
PO Box 9325
Lee, FL 32059
850-971-5159

T&J Nursery
Rt # Box 153
Lake City, FL 32025
800-557-3806


----------



## wimperk

Thanks for your thoughtful, thorough reply...

I will check into the other trees you suggested. I probably am confused... I'm just looking for the column-like evergreen trees, that seem to grow 30-40 feet tall.

Happy holidays!

Karen


----------

